# Thinking of buying a Burstner 747/2



## kazzzy

I have seen a 1 year old 747/2 recently and I am thinking of purchasing it as it seems to have everything I need and more having now looked at over 60 different models, my only concern is the length ? Does anyone have problems with access to sites ? Also does anyone have any comments on the vehicle good or bad before I outlay the money ?


----------



## BERTHA

There are a few 747 and 787 owners on this site.

We had ours last May, first time motorhomers and all.

But she has been great (Bertha) although 6 of us went through France down to Spain last summer which was great she really came in to her own over the Winter.

We took her for days out or short weekends and it was great. Switch on the Heat Exchanger and the central heating kicks in while on route and then switch over to gas when parked up and the heat and hot water continues.

For us with the kids the storage and of course 2 full size beds always made up are a great bonus with a large family.

I think the Fiat 2.8 is under rated for the size of van so I am thinking of installing a Smart box to raise the bhp.
But of course I am worried about warranty impact.

We have had no serious issues with her, done just over 8500 miles now but everything is in order apart from a rear marker light.

Added some bits ourselves/

In terms of its size its not a problem, most sites take this size van with no problems and the road holding and handling is really impressive much better than I expected

Regards
Hugh


----------



## kazzzy

Thanks thats a great help, we are first timers as well, my only concern was the size and access in the UK only spending this sort of money I want to make sure i can use it as much as possible at weekends as well as the anual trip abroad.


----------



## teemyob

kazzzy said:


> I have seen a 1 year old 747/2 recently and I am thinking of purchasing it as it seems to have everything I need and more having now looked at over 60 different models, my only concern is the length ? Does anyone have problems with access to sites ? Also does anyone have any comments on the vehicle good or bad before I outlay the money ?


Hello there,

We had similar concerns before we abought our van and the burstner was one of our choices. We heard all kinds of tales about the "too big" too long" tales. However, so far I have only seen one of our campsites in the South of France with a 7M max rule (we are told it is a problem around the area!?). The Welsh also seem a bit choosey on size/length.

Other than that, all the sites I have looked at on the net, alan rogers and directories have been ok. So it's their loss I would say Go-Ahead and buy the van you want.

Trev


----------



## 92180

Well the 8.2 metres was not long enough for us we added a Smart car behind it. As Hugh says the van handles very well and is stable. We use CC sites and no problem at all. As for modifications not a lot needed just fine tuning and personal likes.
We were away at New Year in Scotland and the heating is very comfortable not a dry heat like the blown systems just constant background .
I have posted a review

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=65

Might be of some use. failing that just keep posting your questions.

Bob


----------



## 97842

Hi Kazzy,
Go for it. We were looking at the burstner 747 and really fancied one but couldn't quite get one in our price range - only the left hookers and as we spend most of our time in the uk thought it wouldn't be worth it.
So we went for the Euramobil Activa, it was abit cheaper but the thing I would have liked that the burstner has is 6 travelling seats with seatbelts. The burstner is the same as ours a seven berth, but ours only has 4 seatbelts which is crazy for a seven berth van where as yours has 6 belts which is great if you've got kids or grandkids. Saves having to follow behind with another car which is what we have to do.  
Great choice of van even though I've never had one but you cant go wrong with german quality and if it's anything like ours which i'm sure it is then you cant go wrong. 
Like I said before, go for it, you wont regret it.


----------



## daveandcarol

We've just got our Burstner 748, love it, everything is spot on. :lol: 

One of the biggest things that we like about it is the payload 1.3 ton!!! with loads of storage space.

Some motorhomes have much smaller payloads.

We spent over 6 months looking at different makes/models and always came back to the Burstner 748.

Please ask if you have any questions.

Just view our gallery and look at the grin on my face!  

Regards, Dave.

P.S. Do you need to buy 2nd hand? Standard price for the 747/748 is approx. £50,000 but you can get them for alot less with extras thrown in, plus you have all the warranty, worth considering? :idea:


----------



## 98849

*burstner 747 what extras?*

we are looking at getting a 747 - so what extras are worth getting - and which dealers in midlands are willing to negociate on cash deal?

we have 4 kids so need all beds all time - is it really viable for big family?
it's our no. 1 choice at moment, having looked at every 6 seat/6 berth mh on market. Can't reconcile husbands desire for german built, my need for rear lounge to escape kids and boys wishes for separate beds.


----------



## BERTHA

We have 4 children although only the younger 2 mainly travel with us.

I am going to be biased because we spent 18 months making lists of requirements and looking everywhere.

When we have travelled with 6, whether it all the kids or not the ones that do go bring their friends.

But the oldest seem to occupy the rear bedroom which we have filled with about 8 lots of pillows. (a must)
We also installed a flat screen TV and DVD in the rear bedroom (a must)

The rear bed is really comfortable however, the overhead cab is big but not a sprung mattress like the rear so we purchased a Kingsize memory foam (excellent - must have)

We installed one of those Ariels you push up through the wardrobe which is connected to a boaster for both the rear and front televisions.

The front TV is connected to a digi box and another DVD.

The installed Fridge is rather small for 6 so purchased another which we keep in the garage which is connected to a mains socket I installed in there (a must) and also connected through a long cable to the 180 watt socket in the front cab.

We also purchased a cloth covered wardrobe for the garage where we keep all the towels and spare sheets etc.

We also put some bars about 8 inches down from the roof of the garage so we can slide, ladder, brush, mop, awning bars and all those rods and things you pick up.

We also installed an extra shelf in the side locker behind the drivers door so we have my drill, tool box, Socket set, Inverters on the shelf.
Below this I keep the Steering Wheel lock, ramps, Power leads, Wheel clamp, windscreen cover and van/camper related type stuff.

We also purchased some really heavy duty velcro for underneath the dinning seat cushions.

We have just polished and sealed the body work with Autoglym not least because I was fed up of getting black streaks running down the side of the walls.

That was 2 weeks ago, we have been away for Easter and she is still looking good with still no really bad black streaks, well worth the effort and expense.

We had a Domestic Air Conditioning unit fitted for when we headed to the South of France/Spain etc more for me than the kids I am useless in hot weather.

We installed lockable Heo locks on the cab doors and Fiamma locks on the outside of the House, Garage, Side locker doors

We also installed a 4 bike, bike rack on the back but we have since taken this off and fitted the fixing screws through one of those heavy duty covers meant for those swing lounger seats so that when the bikes are on we draw the cover from the back of the van over the bike to the front, if you were looking at the bikes so we tie up the cover in the front and also know everything is covered at the back of the rack

Headlight covers and also cab side windows wind deflectors have proved good

We have altered the 40mm flexible waste outlet which hangs underneath the van and only about 18 in long and just about reaches outside the body work.

I have put a 40mm brass connector on the end of it and then I purchased a 40mm by 7 mtr flexible hose they use on the end of those automatic swimming pool brushes.that I can screw to the tube on the van and stretch to a drain or if on one of those Super service Pitches straight in to pitch drain.

I have also purchased a normal mains 10mtr Extension lead which I have converted to a 12 volt extension lead with one of those funny European cigar type fittings replacing the original 13amp plug.
This is handy if you need to use your Aqua roll to pump water on board.
I pass the wife the cigar end of the extension lead which she plugs in to one of the 12 volt sockets. On the other end of the extension lead where the sockets are i plug in a 12 volt drop in pump which goes in to the aqua roll. In no time at all 40 Litres of water have passed from the aqua roll in to the on-board tank (you will need to do this 3 times to fill the onboard tank)

Hope some of this helps

Hugh


----------



## 88974

Hi

just got back from Italy on our new 747 maiden voyage, It was great no problem with the length, travelled around alot of Italy, Sorrento was the only area that we felt the extra lenght was a bit tight but even our last m/h would have had difficulty there. It is a great van for families as there is alot of storage space for all the extra things the kids like to take with them, and enough living space so that you don't feel you are on top of each other.

Totally reccommend it, Hugh interesting the amount of things you have done to your van, it was only during the holiday that we realised what we needed to do to the storage area to make it more beneficial,


----------



## BERTHA

Hi Ladybird,

Glad you had a grerat time we are thinking of going down to Italy this summer.

The work we did was no hard just some basic organising of the space

Best of luck

Hugh


----------



## 96716

Hi,

After looking for about a year we decided on an Autotrail Arapaho as a replacement for our aging Kon-Tiki. While looking at our local dealer we spotted the 747-2 and wer immediate converts. We are picking it up in 10 days after fitting a Frostair Aircon unit and an on-board generator.

We have two kids - 10 & 14 - and the layour is the best we've seen.

Only time will tell if it was the correct cholce, but it is looking good.


----------



## BERTHA

Well done Mosdev.

We went away last weekend and had a look at some other motorhomes and to be honest there are a lot of nice MH's out there but for us and all things considered the 747 is still the right European motorhome for us.

I have not yet seen a perfect MH, for us that is!

Hope all goes well

Hugh


----------



## Keano

Hello All

I too am very interested in the 747, but there's just three of us, am I going too large when I don't need to? 

My wife reckons we wouldn't use it at weekends because of it's size, however, I'm thinking long term, because we would like to semi-full time when our son leaves home, what I want is:

Fixed bed
Decent sized lounging area. Are the lounge seats too upright to be comfortable?
Overcab bed for the lad (aged 10)
Garage for a scooter

One of the the main stumbling blocks for us is storage, there is a covenant on the houses on our development that states motorhome/caravans cannot be kept on the driveway for more than a few days per annum if they extend past the front of the property, so we have the expense of using a storage facility that adds quite a bit to the annual cost of keeping the vehicle.

Others on my shorlist are Eura mobil and Laika.

My budget is max 35k, part of which would need to be financed, what sort of year/spec should I expect for that kind of money?

Cheers
Keano


----------



## BERTHA

Hi Keano

We use ours for days out, if fact we have just got back from a sun drenched day at Hayling Island parking on the edge of the shingle beach.

Yesterday I took the 747 to work, picked up someone there and we went to the New Forest for the day and got a load of work done there.

In fact, its doing the days out or the 1 nighters that really has sold me on Motorhoming.

In terms of its size for 3 people, of course you can easily do with a smaller unit but what we like is that the Lounge, Toilet and Kitchen are all kept clear even when there is just the 4 of us.

I have seen many of these vans around 2 to 3 years old but they seem to be around the £39k mark.

I haven't seen many models older than this so I assume this model did not come out until 2003 ish ??

Hugh


----------



## daveandcarol

Ohhhhhh, just look at the payload! That's what sold it for us!


----------



## rft

I've been watching prices fairly closely. Dealers are still trying for upwards of £40k for a 2002 model whereas I believe that they are commonly sold privately for a little less than £30k. One owner I spoke to reckoned that the £29k he got was quite respectable.

I think a 2003 should be worth about £33/35k and 2004 £37/38k.

Do look at Ebay. There are generally one or two 747s on offer but they seldom sell online. The auction is either closed early following a private sale or they are over reserved and sold privately after close of auction.

When I bought our 2004/54 model a few months ago I was concerned that it was very large. That feeling was dispelled very quickly and notably by virtue of the rear view camera which means that you can reverse within inches of an obstacle very easily. 

Robin


----------



## 103448

*Burstner 747*

Hi MATE

SAW YOUR MESSAGE RE 747.

IT IS WITHOUT A DOUBT THE BEST, VALUE FOR MONEY MOTORHOME YOU WILL BUY WITH ADEQAUTE SPACE, COMFORT, WARMTH AND STORAGE.

WE HAVE OWNED ONE FROM NEW FOR 2 YEARS DONE 16,000 MILES. I AM PUTTING MINE ON THE MARKET IN A FEW WEEKS, TO BUY A NEW ONE WHICH I AM GOING TO SHIP TO NZ AS WE ARE EMIGRATING.

GOOD LUCK, IF YOU WANT A CHAT CALL ME 07770 884 885

REGARDS

TONY


----------



## 100851

*Burstner*

Hi

we looked at the 747 but got the dethfess 7078i same size etc

Try Lazy Days in telford they have both makes instock and we have have a great service from them


----------

